# Is new equipment really that good



## army0341 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have been playing for 1.5 years and am thinking about upgrading in the new season. I have a set of Wilson Ci6 irons. They are used and was wondering if a new set would really improve my game that much? It would be in the $200-$300 range. I have a ridiculous high handicap (20.1NL) but I have improved a lot in the 6 months. Any suggestion or even if it is worth it?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

New sticks do help but they are not a magic cure but if you love the feel of your current clubs you would get better value for money if you spent the same amount on lessons, in my opinion.


----------

